# creamed honey



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I know many folks here on BeeSource use dehydrated fruit powders for their creamed/spun honey. How about using flavored oils? Looking in the Dadant catalog, it seems they offer LorAnn flavoring oils with their creamed honey kit. How is the taste? Since the amount of flavoring needed with oils is usually pretty small, is it difficult to blend in such a small amount of flavoring with the honey and get it well mixed?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

That's about all I use are Lorann's flavoring oils plus some cinnamon spice. They easily blend during the creaming process, don't separate, and no grit as in some of the powders. They have small sizes to try, and your right, it doesn't take much. Depending on your batch size start small, taste, and add for more flavor. The only downside is that each flavor is a little different, so 1/2 t. etc. doesn't alway's work for every flavor. That tasting and testing process is to die for, but someone has to do it!!!


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

While zesting some oranges for my darling wife I began to wonder if it is possible to add some orange zest to the liquid honey when it is being heated and straining it back out before adding the crystals? Has anyone tried this ? Thanks Rick


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Rick:

Even though zest has tons of flavor, it will take a lot to really peice throug hte density of the honey taste. Your best bet is to combine it with some flavoring oil. 

I agree, some flavorings are strong like cinnamon and pina colada. Start with a small amount and work that way. Add too much? No problem.... add more honey.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Swo: call me or email me sometime...we can talk about this more.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

For you folks who use flaovored oils in your creamed honey, what's a rule of thumb amount of oil to use for a 30 pound batch? I realize it will have to be mixed to taste, but I wasn't sure how much to order.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

It takes very little oil to make a 10 # batch. The oil that comes with Dadant is (I think) 1dram bottles. The kit come with 2 ea of 3 flavors and I use just 1 for 10#s. I had a problem with the mixer in the kit. It had a burr that shaved the bottom of the bucket blending in plastic with the honey. I filed and sanded it and its fine now but heres a hint. Dont rest it flat on the bottom when you start blending. Just alittle angle and it ride on the outside ring


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

just skip the paint mixer all together. It is crap. If you are making creamed honey, take your seed and place in a mixer (hobart or kitchen aid). Add some honey to it and mix it well with the paddle. Pour into the bucket with the other honey and stir well. That is the easiest method.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Just in case you don't have a 12 qt. Hobart or Kitchen Aid mixer, the Creaming Screw found in all the catalogs, is very efficient with a drill!!! Won't bog down the drill like the paint or drywall mixer blade.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Nope, not going there :no: not one comment about Brandy's ah, er, tool.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

GaSteve said:


> For you folks who use flaovored oils in your creamed honey, what's a rule of thumb amount of oil to use for a 30 pound batch? I realize it will have to be mixed to taste, but I wasn't sure how much to order.


I use 1 dram to 40 lbs. of honey. But, as some of the others have said, it also depends greatly on the flavor you are using. 

Flavored creamed honey is my best selling item. I can't take enough of it to the shows!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what flavors do you do and how do you botle them? what is your best/worst sellers?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow, that is potent stuff. After checking the Lorann website, there is definitely a huge cost savings over the fruit powder. Does the flavored oils change the color of the honey at all as the powders do? For instance the blackberry powder will turn the honey a deep purple color.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

To answer Chef's question, I make Blackberry, Strawberry, Peach, and Raspberry using the oils. I then make Cinnamon using the ground cinnamon you get at the grocery store. That is my biggest seller.

To answer GaSteve's question, the flavored oils do not change the color of the honey. LorAnn also has coloring and I use that. You can also use just plain food coloring but there aren't as many different colors as LorAnn has.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

are you using a lot of cinnamon for the creamed honey? How much for, say, a 60 pound bucket?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the amount is 3 oz cinnamon to 40 lbs of honey. Not sure about the exact amount since I'm not at my shop and will be gone for about 2 weeks. I can check and get back to you later


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Chef as for the flavors we have 12. Apple Cinnamon; Blackberry; Blueberry; Cherry; Chocolate; Crannberrry; Jalapeno; Natural; Peacan; Raspberry; Raspberry Jalapeno; & Stawberry. We use the dried fruit so that the list of ingredients is not long, and should be very easy to understand. But that still don't help all the time we have people ask if the jalapenos or fruit is local. We sell it in plastic margine tubs 12oz. Best sellers are Apple Cinnamon; Blackberry & Jalapeno. As to the amount of cinnamon we use 4oz. of the Vietnamese cinnamon (strongest you can get) to 60 lbs.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

jethro: where do you get the apple from? And the 12 ounce tubs? I use the one pounders for our reg creamed honey. What are you getting for your flavored creamed honey?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you have to cream up the honey (via a mixer) before adding the flavorings so it suspends better in the honey (the flavoring that is?) I just mix my seed with a little liquid honey and mix well. Add to the bucket of liquid honey and stir well. But I havent done any flavored creamed honey yet so I was wondering if my method will work or if the power/spices will come to the top of the honey before it sets.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Chef I get the apple (most of the fruit), and tubs from www.heartlandhoney.com. We get $5.00 for all of our creamed honey as well as our infused honey both 12 oz. Where as we get $3.75 for our 12oz. angels and bears of pure honey. 

When we make creamed honey we do it by the gallon due to our smaller size. The process we use is to place a gallon in the hot box over night @ 120°. When we take it out of hot box I mix in the powder (91grams) with a mixer & let it sit until it cools to room temp. This lets the foam come to the top to be removed. After removing the foam stir in the seed, we use 1# per gallon. Then ladle into the tubs & place in wine cooler. The couple that taught us does a 60# batch about the same way only they use a ½" drill with a stainless steel drywall putty mixer. I think that they add 4# of seed & a pound of fruit to a 60# batch. If you call Heart Land Honey they may have the mixer paddle for sell.

Jethro


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Bad Bullseye


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

:s Is there a recipe of how to make creamed honey on this site? Sounds like something we would love to try to make.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

email me at [email protected] and I can help ya out.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

A Friend of mine gave me a jar of Peanutbutter creamed honey he made, it is wonderful, I'd never thought of mixing the 2. Give that a try.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

BGhoney said:


> A Friend of mine gave me a jar of Peanutbutter creamed honey he made, it is wonderful, I'd never thought of mixing the 2. Give that a try.


That sounds great. Do you have the recipe for it?


----------

